
UN Report of the Special Rapporteur on extreme poverty and human rights (2019) - jaclaz
https://undocs.org/A/74/493
======
jaclaz
Found this while reading on the recent Hague Court decision on the Syri
(dutch) welfare control, to give some context:

[http://www.tellerreport.com/tech/2020-02-05---five-
questions...](http://www.tellerreport.com/tech/2020-02-05---five-questions-
about-syri--the-state-s-digital-fraud-detection-system-.B1NzEPavz8.html)

[https://www.ohchr.org/EN/NewsEvents/Pages/DisplayNews.aspx?N...](https://www.ohchr.org/EN/NewsEvents/Pages/DisplayNews.aspx?NewsID=25522&LangID=E)

